# Heatvape Power Tube



## BumbleBee (21/8/15)

I think I just had a little crisis 

_The Heatvape Power Tube is an intelligent temperature sensing mod that features extremely easy operation and outstanding mechanical feel.


Size:diameter 30x140cm

Ohm Limit: 0.1-1.0 Ohm in TC Mode, 0.16-5.0 Ohm in Wattage Mode

TC temperature gear: 200-280-350-400-450-500-550-600 F

Wattage gear: 10-15-20-28-36-44-52-60W



_

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Marzuq (22/8/15)

BumbleBee said:


> I think I just had a little crisis
> 
> _The Heatvape Power Tube is an intelligent temperature sensing mod that features extremely easy operation and outstanding mechanical feel.
> 
> ...



Looks sick!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex_123 (22/8/15)

BumbleBee said:


> I think I just had a little crisis
> 
> _The Heatvape Power Tube is an intelligent temperature sensing mod that features extremely easy operation and outstanding mechanical feel.
> 
> ...


Looks like something out of star wars

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## zadiac (22/8/15)

So what was the crisis?


----------



## BumbleBee (22/8/15)

zadiac said:


> So what was the crisis?


It's a Top Gear thing 

https://uk.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090802120438AAG8yjA


----------



## zadiac (22/8/15)

Oh, I see....lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------

